# Paph. lowii 'Chunky' AM



## rdlsreno (May 5, 2013)

My Paph. lowii got an AM of 81 pts last Wednesday. This one of my favorite among my Paph. lowiis'. 

FYI John M 

Ramon

Paph. lowii 'Chunky' AM


----------



## EdenSprings (May 5, 2013)

Nice! Congrats on your AM!


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations Ramon:clap:

Do you have any history or geographic background of this beauty?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 5, 2013)

Rick said:


> Congratulations Ramon:clap:
> 
> Do you have any history or geographic background of this beauty?



The first time I posted this plant is from this thread. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19815&highlight=Lowii

Ramon


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 5, 2013)

Very pretty. Good job on the award.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful, Ramon! Congrats on the award -- well deserved.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2013)

Great Ramon. Did it have a flower count of 6 on this showing as well?


----------



## emydura (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations Ramon. That is a magnificent clone. Fully deserved an AM award. It is indeed chunky and the spoons are held so flat. They don't get much better than this.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2013)

Bravo Ramon :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (May 6, 2013)

That is an incredible lowii! Congratulations


----------



## Barry (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations, Ramon!


----------



## cattmad (May 6, 2013)

lovely lowii, congratulations


----------



## Susie11 (May 6, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## TDT (May 6, 2013)

Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2013)

really nice.
Can you show the whole spike, please?


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2013)

holy cow!!! So much colour!


----------



## goldenrose (May 6, 2013)

Freakin' Fantastic!! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
and so beautifully photographed!


----------



## couscous74 (May 6, 2013)

Super! Great job, Ramon!


----------



## Stone (May 6, 2013)

Congrats! that's a beautiful one.


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 6, 2013)

Congratulation! That was super nice.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 7, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## PaphGuy (Oct 19, 2013)

Both the flowers and photography are SUPER!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 19, 2013)

What a beautiful lowii! Chunky indeed!!!!!!! What nice big spoons it has. This plant looks like a total powerhouse of paphiopedilum excellence! 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atlantis (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow!

Both plant and photos look fantastic! :clap:


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2013)

Congratulations for a well-deserved award. "spoons"? Is that an official
term? I've been calling them pink paddle petals. This lowii has outstanding ppp!


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a very beautiful lowii I think, congrats for the award


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 23, 2013)

Marvelous lowii, congrats for the award.


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2013)

Ramon, can you give me some culture tips? I have a rather large one growth lowii that is doing absolutely nothing. It appears healthy with good
roots, but it doesn't seem to be growing much...just sort of sitting on the
bench. Perhaps my culture is lacking?


----------

